# How to thicken chili



## jessicacarr (Jan 17, 2010)

Say I have left over chili from supper and want to have some of the chili in a wrap for lunch the next day...how do I thicken it so as to make it 'wrap-able'?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 17, 2010)

Three great ways that I use:

1.  add a couple tbs. of Masa Harina (corns flour used to make tortillas)
2.  Break up a few fresh corn tortillas and stir into the cooking chili.
3.  Add refried beans to the chili

Depending on the flavor you want, you can also thicken by stirring in grated cheese, a bit of flour-based roux, mixed with chorizo, or adding more veggies, or even rice.

Just a few ideas for you.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PattY1 (Jan 17, 2010)

jessicacarr said:


> Say I have left over chili from supper and want to have some of the chili in a wrap for lunch the next day...how do I thicken it so as to make it 'wrap-able'?




The way I make my Chili it would not be a issue. I cook mine down till it is nice and thick.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 17, 2010)

Use a slotted spoon to drain the liquid away from the solids. May work better if you heat the chili first.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 17, 2010)

+1 Masa Harina


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 17, 2010)

You can always use a slurry of corn starch and water, mix it into the boiling chili.
Not as traditional as Masa, but will do the trick without adding any strange tastes.


----------



## GB (Jan 17, 2010)

Another vote for masa harina. I have also been known to buy some pre-made polenta (the kind that comes in the tube shape) and use that to thicken chili.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 17, 2010)

For some reason I've never had to thicken my chili (seriously!) but occasionally, just the opposite. I sometimes have to thin it. The only liquid that goes into my chili are the cans of zesty diced tomatoes and one 6 oz. can of tomato paste. That's it. I add the beef and spices and simmer in a crock pot for several hours. I may end up adding a 1/2 cup of beef broth, but not often.


----------



## trooper (Jan 17, 2010)

jessicacarr said:


> Say I have left over chili from supper and want to have some of the chili in a wrap for lunch the next day...how do I thicken it so as to make it 'wrap-able'?



I'd cook some spanish/brown/dirty rice and then re-fire it with your left-over chili.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 18, 2010)

Whether to thicken chili or not really depends on how you like your chili, and how you make it.  A true bowl of Texas Red is dimply made with meat and spices, with maybe a touch of tomato.  It is thick and rich without the need for any thickeners.  If you make the kind of chili that is best known in my neck of the woods, then it is like chowder in texture, with a great tasting tomato broth, lots of beans and veggies, combined with meat and spices (and herbs too).  It's served in a bowl, like soup.  If you want to use the leftovers for buritoes, or with anything that needs a thicker consistancy, then you have to add something to thicken it.

I've made mine both ways, and other ways as well.  It's all about what you like.  Experiment with what everyone has said.  There are no wrong answers in this thread.  Just enjoy the process, and the experiments.  Try making white chili, or changing the kind of meat you use.  Try different kinds of beans.  Add a bit of maple syrup to one batch.  Add unsweetened chocolate to another.  You will be amazed at how many ways there are to make great chili.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mexican mama (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree with the masa harina/corn starch but be careful coz it will affect the taste of the dish, you can also let it cook a little longer for the liquid to evaporate. beans is a good thickener./.also simmer the chili than boiling it.


----------



## Angdeer (Jan 19, 2010)

Never tried but this got me thinking how about rice but use Zanarans (hope I spelled that right) dirty rice.  Its got a nice kick to it and would go great with Chili!


----------



## Janet H (Jan 19, 2010)

How about some dried instant refried beans?  Fantastic makes these and so do other companies.  More importantly, they would taste "right" for chili.


----------



## Alix (Jan 19, 2010)

Add a can of tomato paste.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Jan 20, 2010)

Janet H said:


> How about some dried instant refried beans?  Fantastic makes these and so do other companies.  More importantly, they would taste "right" for chili.


Another vote for beans, I also sometimes use cornstarch or flour for thickening.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jan 20, 2010)

File powder is nice too.


----------



## velochic (Jan 20, 2010)

If you like the flavor as is, I would just reduce it and not add any more/different ingredients.  I use reduced chili in dips.  Just put a serving in a small saucepan and in about 10 minutes on medium heat, stirring, you have really thick chili.


----------



## jessicacarr (Jan 21, 2010)

Yall have offered dome great advice, thanks!!!


----------



## PaulG (Jan 26, 2010)

Mashing some of the beans will do the trick. It's the way I thicken bean soups.  Or add refried beans - same thing, but will require seasoning adjustment.

Removing some of the liquid helps.

By the way, *chili verde*, is MY run away favorite chili.


----------



## Painless Cooking (Feb 6, 2010)

It depends on how runny your chili is. If it is real runny drain through a strainer and into a bowl. Take a little of the juice and blend with flour and when you heat up stir back into chili. If you don't have excess liquid in chili,  mix a little flour and water until smooth and blend back into chili as you reheat. Cook until it thickens.


----------



## vagriller (Feb 6, 2010)

Next time I need to thicken chili I will add some masa. How much is recommended to add at a time?


----------



## Sigmaskip (Feb 9, 2010)

Corn starch does the trick. Add a little at a time.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 9, 2010)

When thickening with masa flour, I start with 1/8th cup (about 3 tbs.).  Mix this with a little water to create a smooth slurry.  Slowly pour this into the chili and allow to cook for about three minutes before adding more.  This will give the flour time to absorb moisture and thicken.  If you add dry masa flour, you take a chance at creating lumps.  Depending on how much chili you made, the 3 tbs. of flour probably won't be enough.  But it's a good place to start.  Then, just add another couple tbs., again made into a slurry, and repeat as needed until the chili has the flavor and texture you desire.  And remember, the chili flavor will have the added tortilla flavor added to it.  You may, or may not want to add more herbs and spices after mixing in the flour.  Taste, test, and correct the seasoning, the most esential skill a cook can have.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## vagriller (Feb 10, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> When thickening with masa flour, I start with 1/8th cup (about 3 tbs.).  Mix this with a little water to create a smooth slurry.  Slowly pour this into the chili and allow to cook for about three minutes before adding more.  This will give the flour time to absorb moisture and thicken.  If you add dry masa flour, you take a chance at creating lumps.  Depending on how much chili you made, the 3 tbs. of flour probably won't be enough.  But it's a good place to start.  Then, just add another couple tbs., again made into a slurry, and repeat as needed until the chili has the flavor and texture you desire.  And remember, the chili flavor will have the added tortilla flavor added to it.  You may, or may not want to add more herbs and spices after mixing in the flour.  Taste, test, and correct the seasoning, the most esential skill a cook can have.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Thanks for that!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 10, 2010)

vagriller said:


> Thanks for that!



My pleasure.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## qmax (Feb 10, 2010)

I am no fan of thickening with masa.  You do a chili with a lot of real ground chili pods and it will dull out the flavor like nothing else.


----------



## vagriller (Feb 11, 2010)

qmax said:


> I am no fan of thickening with masa. You do a chili with a lot of real ground chili pods and it will dull out the flavor like nothing else.


 
I've never heard this. What method do you prefer?


----------

